# For all the Cummins lovers....



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enthusiasts/unearthing-a-legend-1939-cummins-field-find/ar-BBplFxI?ocid=spartandhp#image=BBplNde|1

I'm more interested in the IH truck though....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That would sure be a nice truck.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool article and a nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My vote is a ground up restoration of the entire truck.
Maybe when it's done, the dumbasses at IH will realize there's a need for them to get back into the light truck market.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Either restore that truck or restore a more age appropriate truck to house it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

At least restore the engine. I would love to hear it rattle.


----------

